# Power Steering Problems Ford 2120



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

The following message was posted by *johnnieray *. 

*"I just signed up but can not figure out how to post a quesion, can someone give me advice? Question is about powersteering problems with a Ford 2120 (1987) tractor. Thank you" *

Howdy johnnieray,

Welcome to the Ford/New Holland tractor forum. 

Please describe your power steering problem and what steps you have taken by replying to this post.


----------



## johnnieray (Dec 22, 2013)

1987 Ford 2120 tractor the power steering all of a sudden stopped working. I took the filter canister off inserted a funnel in the hole, disconnected the line from the pump & ran it into the funnel. I thought this may show me if the pump or filter was no good. I then started the tractor & recirculated the fluid for a few minutes, put everything back together & the steering worked that day. The next day it was the same no power steering. I did the same routine with the funnel put it back together & it worked. Again after I used it that day it did not work the next day.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Attached is a parts diagram of your power steering pump. Look it over thoroughly to ensure it is the correct diagram.

Is the power steering reservoir empty when the power steering pump fails to work? Have you noted a gain in engine oil level? Your pump may have a seal leaking into the crankcase. 

If you want to see other parts diagrams for your tractor go to Messick's Farm Equipment on the internet.
-click on "Parts Diagrams"
-Click on New Holland.
-Enter 2120 in the search box and click on search.
-Scroll down.
-Click on ()2120) 4 cyl compact tractor, 20 series (1/87-12/02)
-Click on (06) Front axle & Steering
-Click on (03H02) Power Steering Pump -2/20 (87/2-99)

Give us some feedback.


----------



## johnnieray (Dec 22, 2013)

sorry for not getting back sooner, holidays & all. I think that my problem was the filter canister. I would like to post pictures of the inside (cut mine apart) so if anyone else has a similar problem it may help them. I installed a new canister ($114.00) and so far have had no more problems. Hopefully I can get pictures this wkend and post them. Thanks


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Sounds like you had a plugged filter?? Show us a photo of the "dissected" filter and tell us what you think was happening. Why the Power steering would work after circulating fluid and then not work the following day?? Good discussion topic.


----------



## johnnieray (Dec 22, 2013)

Mr. sixbales here are the photos, my guess is the small filter in #4 is supposed to be attached to the base, it was not. I think it would eventually float to the top & block the hole of the canister. It has been working great since I replaced it. Thanks for your help


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

The 2120 is a Shibaura-built tractor. You have to wonder why they built such a complicated and expensive filter, when a simple element in a canister type filter would suffice. I cannot see the flowpath for your filter. Don't know how it works. 

From the parts diagram, I can see that return oil enters the bottom of the canister. From there, It must be routed through the filter and into the canister to the pump suction. If the filter element broke loose and floated up blocking the upper canister ports, as you surmise, what prevents return oil from going directly into the canister to the pump suction??


----------

